

Momentous news: GoDaddy & (mt) Media Temple - grflynn
http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2013/10/15/momentous-news-godaddy-mt-media-temple/

======
97s
Well I guess I am gonna be finding a new hosting service. I didn't mind paying
for their service but I am not going to do anything to support GoDaddy's
terribleness.

------
petercooper
I misread this as 'monstrous news', hovered over the link, was surprised
they'd call the news 'monstrous' themselves, then noticed I'd read it wrong.
Freudian slip in reading, I think.. :-)

------
k3n
See here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6554185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6554185)

------
AznHisoka
MediaTemple is disgustingly expensive, but I gotta credit their branding and
imagery. They invoke visions of security, reliability, and enterprise.
Everything from their screenshots to their logo to their copywriting. Still,
it's ridiculously overpriced, especially their VPS services

~~~
joshmn
I spent a long while in the hosting sector. Let me explain:

Their support is top-notch. It really is. They have some cool technology going
on that's developed in-house that you're hard-pressed to find anywhere else.
They really are a different breed of host.

Me though? I've never been a fan of them. I see them all as pretty colors and
fancy marketing. But at the end of the day, they probably have some of the
best support out there. ASmallOrange is up there too (as is their price): a
premium-ish service with the premium-ish price. Can you get the same stuff
elsewhere? Sure, but it my take some significant effort to get everything
setup.

------
addedlovely
I don't want anything to do with objectifying women or hunting elephants for
marketing means.

Can anyone suggest a morally sound alternative.

Damn it, it was over priced but worked well, here comes the migration
headache.

------
joshmn
I'm surprised they haven't taken down the Facebook comments yet.

